# SA : Hot & smooth - I get a fat one before a quick blow



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Every couple of weeks, SA has what we call a dodge tide when perhaps we get only 40cm of tidal movement between high and low and often the fishing is slow. I was planning a West Lakes evening trip, where lack of tidal movement is not such a factor, for a crack at the elusive silver ghosts. 








A check of the Glenelg beach cam at around 4 pm revealed smooth conditions and I decided on a change of plans - I'd have a quick dusk session in the Gulf and hold my West lakes plans for early sunday morning. I was hoping that perhaps some of the big snook that appear off the metro coast in November might be tempted by a hot pink soft plastic. Snook are much maligned, but I enjoy catching the big ones on light gear and they are good tucker smoked.

Down at the coast at 6.30pm, it was still and hot, at around 30'C, and smooth as. Delightful conditions and plenty of beach goers enjoying the evening - but would the dodge thwart my plans ?

The first half hour was pretty slow and then a small knock on the pink SP and there was weight on the end of the line. At first I though a squid, but then a head shake and dogged snook-like run. This felt like a good fish .... and then nothing. It was almost as if the snook had taken the SP in its jaws without being hooked and the just openned its mouth. An other half an hour with no more touches before a change of SP to a 4" gulp in smelt brought a solid bite and a decent deep run. Again, a good fish which slugged it out with a couple of deep runs before I had a fat snook in the net. 








A couple more smaller snook followed before I decided to come in at 8pm just as it was getting dark. I beached the Kayak, and walked back to the car to get the brag mat for a shot - in the 2 minutes that took, the wind had sprung up from zero to around 25knts - bloody amazing. 







What a quick blow. Had trouble getting a shot as the brag mat blew around. My fat snook went just over 83cms.








I did head out early sunday morning, launching at 5am, for a couple of hours of dawn fishing, but those elusive silver ghosts remained elusive !


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Andrew, nice long snook, but you should have stuck with chasing elusive silver ghosts - to give the Sydney chasing pack a chance at catching you in the comp.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

Well done Solatree.



solatree said:


> A couple more smaller snook followed before I decided to come in at 8pm just as it was getting dark. I beached the Kayak, and walked back to the car to get the brag mat for a shot - in the 2 minutes that took, the wind had sprung up from zero to around 25knts - bloody amazing.


I too was on the coast (North Haven Boat Ramp) when that unbelievable squall hit.
Quite a few shocked and pale looking boaties retrieving 8.00pm onwards !

Solatree is this paragraph a oxymoron ;-) , as I didn't realize these fish were Elusive :lol: 
"Elusive silver ghosts remained elusive"

PS. Somehow I get the feeling if we every do a fish together that this stirring / banter will come back and bite me big time

Regards, Steve


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Given the way you apply yourself, along with last night's sublime conditions, I was expecting a honker of sorts.
Not what I was anticipating, but still a ripper of a fish Andy.


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Are those your legs Andy? I think that is the first time I've seen them :lol:

Nice fish too, BTW. Agree with you on the snook - I'm always pleased to get one for the pan!


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

RobC said:


> Are those your legs Andy? I think that is the first time I've seen them :lol:


I normally keep them covered - for fear of creating excitement on the water - but seeing as the light was fading and I was by myself, I thought I'd risk it. Hot huh !  


Drewboy said:


> I was expecting a honker of sorts.


... 83cms with a girth so fat you need two hands to hold it :shock: ....what sort of honker were you expecting Drew :?



Zilch said:


> I didn't realize these fish were Elusive


 You've got them sussed Steve. I've been able to score the smaller Coorong schoolies but yet to figure out the bigger fish. Persistance and one day perhaps.......


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Nice Snook Andy,
and the Mullies are elusive Zilch. :? 
Went hunting them in the northern regions this morning, gave it a good try but no takers.
I headed out to a sandbar looking for whiting but again no takers.
Eventually caught one fat ***** and a 60cm flathead. My first decent flathead out of a yak.
I suppose you can't expect miracles on a dodge.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

well done solatree

olddood - at least you got out there - i had to help my daughter with a report for her company


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

OldDood said:


> Eventually caught a 60cm flathead. My first decent flathead out of a yak.


Nice one Dunny - pretty hard to beat flathead I reckon - let alone one that size !


----------



## RobC (Jun 13, 2010)

Dunny - you gotta be happy with a flathead like that mate


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

OldDood said:


> Eventually caught one fat ***** and a 60cm flathead. My first decent flathead out of a yak.


AWESOME ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! 
60cm Flathead

Steve


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Cool snook
Cool flathead
Cool thread title

Who the heck maligns snook? I love the things


----------

